# Online MMA refs course.



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://elitemmareferees.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=81&Itemid=68

This has been advertised here on Facebook and is attracting a lot of derision and flak from MMA people, do the American authorities really allow refs 'trained' this way to work on promotions? Is this enough to get a licence to ref?


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never heard of this "school."


----------

